# When it's time.... Suggestions?



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

I have some close friends who's teenage Bouvier has lymphoma. I was contacted this morning by the wife who was in tears, saying "how do we know when it's time? It breaks my heart to see him so sick, but my husband says that while I'm at work he (the dog) walks around, interacts with the other dogs, gobbles up his food and seems content, not in pain". 

The bouv has large tumors on his neck and from what I was told this morning, either has abdominal masses as well... or is starting to retain fluids. He is starting to get short of breath with activity.

Does anyone have any suggestions I can give these people?

Thanks, this is a heartbreaker......


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

When my childhood lab started getting older, I started asking my old vet the same questions (she since moved to a different town- she was an amazing vet, too). He was going blind, and getting hard of hearing- he also had a degenerative spinal cord/ nerve disease. We were concerned that maybe it was getting to be time. The advice that she gave us was that we would know when it was time- at that point, he still had a spark in his eyes, and wagged his tail and got around decently well. She said what would happen was that one day, we would look at him, and the spark wouldn't be there anymore, and that's when it would be time (that being said, I think my parents waited a few months longer than they should have to make the final decision). 

Maybe this isn't the right advice for everyone. 

I have an older Jack Russell who I am starting to worry about myself. She still gets around and loves life and is happy, but she can't play for longer than about 1/2 hour at a time, or else her back legs start really bothering her, and she'll spend the rest of the day limping (she is starting to get arthritic, and also has hip dysplasia that is moderate). I don't think she's ready to go yet, but I'm keeping a close eye on her (and I know its going to be a very difficult decision for me to make). 

How much activity can he handle before he gets short of breath? Have they taken him to a vet at all? Is there anything the vet has suggested they give him that might improve his quality of life (ie our lab was getting glucosamine/chondroitin shots for the last year or so of his life, and was also on a daily does of asprin)?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I've given the advice before and used it myself as well. List three things the dog LOVES in life. Anything! Three things it loves. For some it might be food, chasing things, and wrestling with a buddy... Or perhaps tummy rubs, or liver, or rolling in mud... I dunno, think of three things that you dog essentially loves and wants.

When 2 of those 3 things can no longer be enjoyed again, then it's time.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

People say "You'll know when it's time," which I found hard to believe until it WAS time. And I knew.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> I've given the advice before and used it myself as well. List three things the dog LOVES in life. Anything! Three things it loves. For some it might be food, chasing things, and wrestling with a buddy... Or perhaps tummy rubs, or liver, or rolling in mud... I dunno, think of three things that you dog essentially loves and wants.
> 
> When 2 of those 3 things can no longer be enjoyed again, then it's time.


This is great advice.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

When they stop eating and drinking or you can tell their pain gives them no quality of life. That is the key. My buddy stopped eating and drinking but was happy bright and still there, I knew it was only a matter of time before he was suffering. He must have felt pain or nausea not to eat. Thats how we decided. Remember quality of life.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

My vet told me to watch mine closely for a day and see if how he was spending his day would be ok with me.. if I wouldnt want to go on like that I should let the dog go. I did this for a while and then came a day when I said I wouldnt want to do this and I knew it was time  It is sooo hard but it seems like most of of get it right some how.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

My girl of 18 years showed it in her eyes. She had stopped eating and I knew then it was time to let her go. I thought that I was prepared 3 years ago when she developed a heart condition, but I was wrong. As I am typing this with tears in my eyes, I think of the wonderful time I had with her.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. 

It is so hard losing these special dogs. This are such wonderful, compassionate owners. They have also struggled because the ground is frozen and they aren't able to bury their boy immediately. A friend gave them a chest freezer today. The wife is telling me that has made it a big easier for her. She says she knows it doesn't make much sense logically, but they have lived their so long and just always anticipated that their animals would be buried close to them. So, illogical or not, it was important to her and that has helped a little. Every night I go to sleep hoping that I will receive that tearful call in the morning saying that he slipped away during the night. 
I've also asked her what she thinks about arranging a home visit from our local vet. The vet is great and I think it might help ease a bit of the guilt feelings that sometimes accompany euthanasia.

Sometimes just isn't anyway that it's easy, there isn't a way that ends up without a broken heart. 

Thanks again.


----------

